# Mornington Tea tree Results



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Put em here


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Massive effort from all involved. A fair few good fish landed.
I dont have any photos so i will just do the special mentions.
1) Salmonsnature who absolutely smashed his PB for a yak caught snapper by 68cm. Not bad for a first snapper. 
2) Yakattack and Ynot who put in early friday in attrocious conditions. Bonus points for just getting out there.
3) Matty for bucketing good fish before the comp started and then again after it finished. (And then snagging a lucky draw prize)
4) Poddy mullet for manning the phones.
5) Lucy lovig for sorting out the boys with the rapalas. All but two fish fell to deep divers on the Saturday.
6) Im taking points off hobievic because he still hasnt sent pictures of thursdays stonker.
7) Hobievic gets his points back for providing a base and barbie.
8) Madfishman, Huan and seasquarie get the travellers award.

thats it from me. Im off to replenish to tackle for another crack tommorow


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Launched Friday at 6pm in dodgy conditions, there were more power boats comming in than going out. Got out on the inner reef and threw out the deep diving HB only to collect flatties and a salmon. I then turned right to head out to the middle bed and said hello to Y Knot who was on the way in. Arrived middle bed and the HB was swallowed by a 68cm Snapper. Caught up the the other lads out there and caught no other fish. Came home and hit the beach on dark.

Launched Saturday morning at 5:30am and went straight out to the middle bed with Richard and Salmonsnature. As soon as we hit the zone it was HB/snapper heaven. We pulled fish good fidh most of the morning till 8:30am from 50cm to 70cm. Richard and I bagged out and I lost just as many as I boated from crushed trebble hooks that the bulldog snapper just mashed up in their jaws. My HB is now splintered and ruined 8) Awsome fun!

Cheers

Scott


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done to all the guys that had a crack in the tough conditions and its great to see you were rewarded.

Isn't it interesting how HB's are more effective than SP's on the Snapper in rougher conditions. I found a similar thing on a trip last year. I reckon we need to keep this fact amongst ourselves. ;-) Although I reckon that die hard bait soakers in the stink boats would have a hard time believing you can catch quality Snapper in PPB on HB's. :lol:

Regards
Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done gents on a determined akff team effort all around. It was a pleasure to man the phones and catch the fish goss


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok. scott gets his points back.


----------



## salmonsnature (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah The comp was awsome with loads of fish caught and as donuts said I got my first yak snapper and a beautiful fish it was  
Thanks to the guys who came, I had an extremely great time and will be heading back soon  Ohh and i think i win for biggest tangle ever, as I was getting a pic with matty I came a bit to close :shock: 
Anyway will post the pics as soon as i get them


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Tea Tree Comp week started for me with a midweek training session on the Sunnyside Field on wednesday morning before work scoring 1, 60cm (2.6kg) Snapper on Bekley 6" Grub in bright yellow. First 'real Snapper' on a yak and obviously a PB!  








For those who haven't seen it:




So heading into Fri/Sat Comp, I was full of confidence I'd at least pick up 1 fish. Friday night in the slop the bay dished out, i took out the bare minimum gear and tackle and only through SP's around with no success still confident of picking 1 up in the morning. Saturday I headed out full of ammo, rods everywhere, all kinds of bait/berley and anchor. Found a spot, anchored up, through lines out, 1 Pilly rigged, 1 Silver whiting rigged, 1 Snapper Snatcher and 1 SP bouncing on the bottom. Started chopping up pillies and piffing them over board. After 1 1/2 hours with jack shite and watching Hobie V, Salmonnature(Tangles) and Richo scoring BIG time, a blind man could tell it was time to pull the pin on bait fishing after hearing Hobie V and Co 'Wooohooooing' in the distance. With no HB's on board, I attempted to tow a SP down deep and knew i was clutching with straws. DONUTS FOR ME! On a high note for the Comp I pull one out of my arse and won a mystery prize with a little thanks to Richo's catch. ;-) All in all it was a good 24hrs had by all and it was a pleasure to meet the AKFF members in person. Thanks to Poddy with his amusing SMS, Donuts for getting the ball rolling on the event, Hobie V and crew for the BBQ and drinks (and the fishing tips ;-) ).
Determined to catch a snapper with Hobie V's 'Secret Weapon', I vowed to hit the water again this morning to have another crack. After rushing to launch (running late dew to natures NO. 2) I was joined with Elm and Bilby. After a good hour and a half of putting up with my Hay Fever and no hook ups, I had to lower my heavy eye lids over my itchy eyes, just like you do when your driving down the freeway after a long day at work, only on the water you feel safe to do for more than a millisecond. Unable to tell you whether it was 2 seconds or 2 minutes :? my eyes almost pop out to a sound of ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.
[email protected]#K ME! Nearly fell out of the Yak! Grabbed the rod and after an awesome fight, netted a new PB 76cm weighing in at 5kg on the lip grippers and confirmed again on the scales at home. Big Fat bugger too. Murdered my new HB, but it was worth the bucks forked out at Billfishers on that baby.























First fish on my new Okuma Trinus/Daiwa Tierra Rod/Reel Combo! Nice smooth drag. What more could I ask for, hawks to win the flag? Shite, that happened tooooo!

On a final note, some good stuff in the prize pack, maybe put some of the goodies towards some prizes for a AKFF in house comp next year and i'm sure we can get heaps more stuff (for prizes)over the next 12 months. Maybe Biggest Fish, Smallest Fish, Funniest Moment etc. Just an idea maybe?

Good luck tomorrow Donuts and I think I might hit the water again Cup morning.

Matty.


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

YES,
Thanks to ALL the guys who i met for the first time over the weekend. I had a blast, Friday for me started around 1.30pm, on the way home from work i checked in at Fishies, Mornington yacht club (FAAARCK) i thought, don't think i want to be out in these conditions, checked back at 5.00 ish and met Matty at sunnyside, said he was going out so i had to go, went home got the yak hit the beach around 6.00pm swelly and windy as buggery, Scotty kept the spirits high with his fish so i persisted on, caught two flattys which i let go, i went home cold and wet but BUZZING with excitment. Back to Sunnyside at 5.15am fished to 9.00am with no luck just mr flathead again, but i witnessed Scotty and the guys catching some great fish, oh well thats fishin. After the presentation and a feed at Scotts i went home a happy camper. Back to Sunnyside Sunday morning 6.00am with Matty and Elm already out there, i peddled like Lance Armstrong to get out there amongst it. On my first run i hooked a 50cm pinky, nice and fat the went 1.5kg on the scales, my first from a yak and my first on a plastic (berkley gulp 5" sardine) i was stoked , then Matty was hollerin from afar and he was onto his great fish, i went home exhausted but buzzin. Anyway thanks to all the guys i met for making the weekend one to remember, i had a blast. A BIG thanks to Scott and Richard for the tee shirts and the Barbie back at Scotts. 
Cheers guys and see you out there next time.
Bill (Bilby  :lol: :lol: )
PS i'LL be coming out cup day matty, see you down there.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

First of all a special thanks to the orgnisers of the Tee Tree Snapper comp an excelent effort, loads of quality prizes and realy well run, great effort. Also thanks to Scott (Hobie Vic) for T shirt, bbq etc, Donuts for kicking this effort off, Poddy for being ground phone support come comedian, ribbs are still acking and not from paddel/peddeling (well that to), and all the AKFFer's that braved PPB and made it a great weekend.

I hit the water 2.00pm on Friday, Rosebud. Battled with slop and wind while the snook distroyed a pack of nuclea chicken + some black and blue hering sps (kamakazie (I think)) landed 5 and kept one for some bait. Out of the water 4.30pm, went to Mornington and hit the water again at 6.00pm.

The bay was now down to a large swell, a lot more comfortable but the boats were still turning back to the safety of the harbour, even if it ment being checked over by the police who were making their presence known with safety checks etc. 
I worked my way out wide dropping pumpkinseed, poddymullet, and smelt all in 4" without a look, on the other rod my bait was being wrecked by nibbly little flatties until that ran out. Then armed the rod with (Kamakazie) black/blue, gold and spotted herring this along with the gulps was all I had left but to no avail, the fish were just not interested. Worked my way down to Sunnyside hoping for a glimpse of a fellow kayaker through the dark of night and brave stink boaters, but not to be. Returned back to Mornington harbour for a PB, breath test in a kayak, asked if I was speeding :lol: :lol: out of the water 8.30pm.
Bite to eat & a coffee at the boat ramp while I streached the legs, back in the saddle 9.30/1/4 to 10, into it again this time going way out wide while once again bouncing SP's towards Sunnyside, still no fish or other kayaks. Tired and a little disapointed headed back to the harbour and car for a sleep 12.30.

3.00am with shakie legs re organise the yak, coffee with egg n bacon roll complements of the Volunteer Marine Rescue guy's (cheers fella's) then off again, banging sp's around the backs of boats trying to steel from their hard layed berley trails, NOTHING, next lot of boats, and so on and so on, out further and further. Still nothing. Work my way back in towards sunnyside looking for those other kayaks, "they have to be out here", but no kayaks.

Some stink boaters that I meet at the ramp started to chat and stuffed from all the travels I was happy for a rest and some company, when I mentioned the other yakers that were supposed to be out here the said, "thats probably the 6 or so about a km further across, STUFF THAT I am BUGGERED and back to the harbour I went, dragging my tail behind me.

Determind to meet some of the other AKFF members I packed up and drove to Sunnyside car park only to see smiling yakers paddling in with fish tails hanging out in all directions and others proudly taking snaps of snapper laiden brag mats on the beach. Congatulations to all that braved the elements and landed one or more of those magnifesint fish, a few first timers and a few PB's raised some very big smiles.

It was great to mix with such a happy bunch and it made the whole weekend worth while. After converging at Hobie Vic we all car pooled heading for the presentations where Matty picked up a nice bag of tricks while we enjoyed a few well deserved cold one's. After that we went back to Hobie Vic where Scott & Family along with Richard put on a bbq, sadly I was to exhasted to stay for long + with an invertation to get another crack in the morning at a big red I had to get some sleep.

Sunday morning 3.00am up and out, hit Sunnyside and finished setting the Adventure together, Matty then rolled in keen as mustard and 2kg lighter. After getting organised we hit the water, Bilby will probably join us later. Headed out to the mark and into it working the same ground that they had worked Friday/Satarday with huge success, this time with some old HB's that were in the shed. Bilby turned up, straight away showing us how it is done bagging a pinkie and a first for the yak. Well done Bilby, no sooner we head off into it, WOOOOHOOOO IM ON screams from the distance, "Matty is into it" and a nice fish at that, 5kg on the button and when on the brag mat 76cm a PB. Well done Matty.

It was great to meet you all and hope to meet you all again, a great weekend with some quality fish. Bring on the next TeeTree.


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

Great results and congrats to all. I would have loved to join you, but I had to work. Hope to be there next time round. Cheers Paul
PS What HB's do you use, how deep and any special method?


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah what FishPeddler said. Think I remember Scott with a 6" red and white big bibbed Yozuri last year, but be keen to hear what does the damage.

After dipping out on getting my dues for the comp paid, my mood switched from one of disappointment to "gee what a crap day to start the comp, think I'll turn on the heater and have a few drinks" :lol: Great to see some firsts and PB's come in though and I dips me lid to those that went the hard yards in truly crap conditions.

Highlight for us was Poddy's SMS's. Was driving around with the missus and we were pissing ourselves. You should be on the radio Podster!!!!

Did pop down to Lysaughts on Sunday arvo. No reds about, but a top spot and came home with a feed.


----------



## salmonsnature (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey here are the pics courtesy of Matty


----------



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

*From Fisher Kings to Donut Kings*
Much as it pains me I feel that it is important to post the crap outings as well as the red letter days experienced on the water recently. This is the story of Madfishman, Huan and myself (plus Rhino 171 and AndyK at times). If you expect to read about lengthy battles and big fish here you are disappointment bound - as we were! The plan was hatched early in the week. We intended to fish the Tea Tree Snapper Comp from Clifton springs, St Leonards area with fresh baits of gar and whiting from the market, soft plastics and hard bodies with gobs of berley made from chopped pillies, squid, whiting and fish farm pellets. How could we fail? Quite frankly the fish didn't show!
Huan and MFM fished Portarlington early Friday in close and managed nil fish although they did their good deed for the day when an old guy on the pier hooked a 4.5 kg snapper and requested assistance from the boys to net it for him. Then they assisted some blokes in a broken down stinker. I arrived about 4:30pm with Rhino hot on my heels. We fished Port Arlo that evening (after a lot of driving round looking for somewhere half decent) with baits and berley about a kilometre off shore in choppy but tolerable conditions until about 9:30pm for ZIP! We did get harassed by squid and flathead but Donutslayer's wise words rang in our minds - "don't be distracted by other species"! Then back to shore, pizza and beer for dinner and a little red vino for me and off to the cars for a bit of shut eye. Funniest sight at 4.00 am when I woke up and looked across at Rhino's car next to me. He was slumped over the wheel like a movie extra. Turned out he had decided earlier that he wasn't fishing next day and so polished off a few extra ales! Good work mate. AndyK phoned MFM and showed up just in time to head out off Clifton springs for a few hours. I think he got a few pike, MFM got a 36cm pinkie (too small to qualify) and Huan and I got nothing - again! Then we boarded the Sorrento Ferry to head to the presentation at Mornington which was a well organised event but bloody hell - Think I'll park outside the carpark next year! What a bugger to get out of. That's the short version of our epic journey; hope to do (much) better next year.
Anyway, thanks from us all to Poddymullet (hope you clean up on the Mallacoota and Merimbula fish mate), Donutslayer for coordinating the push, and Scott for the snazzy shirt and BBQ that we had to miss unfortunately. Well done to everyone that headed out too - especially the fish scorers!


----------



## Yakattack2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi all,
Well firstly, i'd like to say a big thanks to Poddy for all his updates over the 2 days, Donuts for pulling us all together, and Scotty for putting on a great social gathering (sorry couldn't get there, was exhausted from the friday/Sat efforts for a red), A a big congrats to all those that participated and had a crack.

My Friday started with all the bravado of a raging bull, confidence and a determination to get a good red.
Well, didn't i get a rude awakening. 
The plan was to get to sunnyside early enough so i could be out on my mark, anchored and starting to berley, all by 11.30 ready for the tide change. Saw the weather report and thought, Ah bugger that i'll be right.
organised to catch up with Y-Not on the water, so got myslef together and arrived at sunnyside just before 11.00am. 
Wow, this beach resembles sunnyside, but i don't remember sunnyside being a surf beach i thought. stop being soft i told myself. so got my gear together and ready to launch. All i've got to do is get past the breakers and i'll be right i thought, so launched and got out there, where do these breakers end i said to myself, well they didn't. 
So off i go, constantly gambling, do i paddle and get over it before it breaks or wait then go hard. I guessed right most times but when the waves broke earlier than expected i would cop a wave straight over the top of me and a mouthfull of salt water. finally got to the red bouy and decided to anchor, then set up my three rods, two bait and one flicking plastics.
berley, berley, berley.... nothing on the baits. picked up flatties on the plastics, but Mr red was nowhere to be seen.
Heard a voice, turned around and saw Y-not working his way through the large swell and crashing waves, he had the best idea, and that was to tie on some lures and troll them around to find the reds, i decided to continue with my plan and berley berley berley. 
Well ended up back on the beach about 6.00pm, just as the evening crew were getting ready to head out, had a quick chat to a few of the boys (Donuts, thanks with the hand dragging the yak up the beach, mate i was exhausted by then)
Took some advice to get a good feed into me and prepare for a sat. Had a crack at ricketts on sat morn, thought a change of location might change my fortune, but not to be.
ended up crashing at my place about 2.00pm knackered, kept about 6 flatties all around or close to 40cms for a feed, and no reds. all in all i had a absolute ball, would've loved to nail a red, but thems the breaks.
Fantastic to meet more AKFFers.
Weather permitting, i'm having another crack tomorrow. Hope it will be red day instead of cup day.
Cheers
Rob


----------



## Mustang (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Guys,

To all, well done, looks great on the bay. I have moved up to Qld (Brissy) and am right into the fishing up here but watching the video and reading the stories bring back lots of good memorys on the bay. Mind you was in a stink boat but good fun none the less. Great to see the snapper are in good numbers and hopefully they have and will not let the trawlers back in the bay. Keep up the good work and great reads.Thanks Brett.


----------



## nigel8805 (Sep 17, 2008)

Guys the hard bodies what type do you use and how deep is the water you fish in. Im from Portland and along the Lee many good snapper are caught water is between 10 -13m is this too deep for hard bodies and what would you use. Thanks in advance Nigel


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

I begged and begged my wife to put off moving house so i could have one more snapepr season close to the water... and look what i miss out on... great stuff guys. wish i was there.

the good news is i have a replacement car now. pick it up this arvo.. now all i need is roof racks!

cheers

evarn


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Nigel

Use any deep diving minnow. At the moment I like Rapala X Rap Extremes and Deep Tail Dancers. I've used Yozuris and others that have worked just as well. Favorite colours are red heads, and mackeral colours with a flash of red or pink on the belly.

The key is to put a ball sinker in front of the lure about 1.5 metres up the trace. It will then swim down a lot deeper. My lures are cruising at around 12 metres in the 14 meters of water we have been catching fish.

Also remove the treble hooks for single lure hooks. Bigger snapper chew up the trebles while hooked and can gain purchase on the multi hooks only to spit them out at you time and time again.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

im a bit late i know having just come back from holidays but just wanted to say well bloody done to all you boys who caught some great quality snapper during the comp.
i had a shocking 2 days on the water without a single fish to account for but still had a great time just getting out there 

a massive big thanks to ya Scotty for the loan of the Hobie, without it i wouldnt have had a chance of getting out on the Friday, and despite the 5 swims i took and no fish caught it was a hell ride i wont forget in a long time :twisted:
and not forgetting mr Pod with his exellent entertaining and informative text work, i didnt quite get to use you as i had intended due to the restrictive conditions during the comp but you did a ripper job of keeping us all informed of what was happening around the bay.

Elm, outstanding effort mate...shame nothing to show for it but man i loved your commitment and dedication.

Matty... congrats on the random prize, for a guy who didnt catch a fish ya did well :shock: Pmd ya mate

looking forward to seeing you boys back out on the water sometime, though for me that could be awhile with my family now coming before my fishing,

cheers Tony.


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Here you are Chris.
















YeeeeHarrrrrrrr! It worked!!!!!


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

CHECK OUT THAT FRO!


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

DON'T KNOCK THE FRO BRO! ;-)


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

i cant knock the fro, as i am practically an ablino

:lol:


----------

